# Bruce Randall on attaining definition



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

Was Googling for pics of Bruce Randall's transformation. Randall was the 1959 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe and is famous for dropping from a weight of 415 to _223_ lbs.

*Definition, That Elusive Quality*
  by Bruce Randall

  “I  just can’t seem to get the definition that I want! I guess I just have  naturally thick skin.” This statement, made by many people who are  interested in the art of physical development, is voiced frequently.  Definition, or cuts, as this quality is referred to in gyms throughout  the country, is indeed a most elusive quality. It seems unattainable to  some men irrespective of how hard they may train to attain it.

  Definition,  as applied to physique development, is the quality the body takes on  when the delineation of each muscle group becomes highly apparent. You  might call it the “detail” of the body. For example, if you went to a  museum of art and viewed statues of the human body, the statue which  might impress you the most would be the one depicting the greatest  detail. The one in which every muscle is highly apparent and each  surface fiber is carefully emphasized.

  A  well-proportioned man in “smooth” condition will almost invariably be  improved when he attains that final, finished look which becomes  apparent with greater detail or definition. It is, of course, also true  that this definition is greatly accentuated and emphasized when the  muscle is seen under contraction and tension.

  Often the word separation is used  in lieu of the term definition when referring to the muscle delineation.  Actually, the term separation is generally meant to imply the degree of  delineation BETWEEN the various muscle groups. Each muscle group is  clearly and discernibly separated from one another. For example, a  physique with excellent separation might be one in which the lateral  deltoid is developed to a degree that it is very discernible and thus  well separated from the anterior and posterior areas. The bicep of this  physique would stand out clearly apart from the tricep, the pectorals  would look as though they could be plucked from the rib-box, the  quadriceps would appear to stand out in sharp relief, etc.

  It  is possible for a man to have a good degree of separation and yet not  necessarily be well defined. It is quite rare, however, when it does  occasionally happen. The physique would appear as though, because of  great definition, the muscles, “run into one another” without clear  lines of demarcation. This occurrence is, as previously stated, a very  rare thing and is usually seen among fellows of light bodyweight. 

  To  get back to the original statement, “I guess I just have naturally  thick skin.” Just what does the person mean by “thick skin”? How thick  can skin be? Actually, the skin is composed of two main layers which are  known as the epidermis, the outer skin, and the dermis, the inner skin.  The dermis consists of connective tissue and contains blood vessels and  nerves, oil glands, sweat glands, and the roots of hair. The epidermis  contains no nerves of blood vessels. The lower cells of the epidermis  grow, divide, and are pushed to the outer surface where they die. The  point is that although someone might possibly have 1/100 of an inch  thicker skin than someone else, this is almost infinitesimal and  certainly no deterrent to acquiring the desired definition. No human has  the hide of a rhinoceros or the thick skin of an elephant! What then  determines the degree of definition that one may attain?

  The amount of body fat BETWEEN the  skin and the muscle and the amount of fatty tissue within the muscle  group will primarily determine the degree of definition the physique  attains. You will never see a well-defined fat person. Obviously, the  greater the degree of body fat the less the degree of definition; and  the less the degree of body fat the greater the degree of definition.  The idea is to try to get the muscle as close to the skin as possible,  thus enabling the surface fibers to show through.

  Speaking from my own experience, I  believe it is safe to say that at a bodyweight of around 400 pounds no  one ever has LESS definition than I! On the other hand, when I was  fortunate enough to win the Mr. Universe title I weighed 222 pounds, and  had fairly good muscular definition. By reducing the bulk of the body,  which I found to be an asset in heavy lifting, the body took on a  “harder” look.

Fat  is the way the body stores energy. If one is to take in more fuel  (food) than one burns up, the excess will be stored in the form of fat.  And, if a person wished to rid himself of this fat the best way is to  reduce the food intake and increase the energy output. The body will  then call upon this fat deposit in order to make up for the deficiency  in energy requirements. Many people who train with weights feel that the  best system to employ to bring out definition is one in which high  repetitions are used during each set. Personally I feel that while this  will work to a certain degree, there are more effective training methods  to reduce this subcutaneous layer of fat. 

  I prefer to REDUCE the repetitions  and INCREASE the number of sets.

  To illustrate the above point let  us take the following example. Instead of performing 3 sets of 20  repetitions per exercise, I would prefer to perform 10 sets of 6  repetitions per exercise when training for definition. Let us say that  we were able to do 3 sets of 20 reps with 100 pounds in the curl. Now,  if we were to increase the sets to 10 and reduce the reps to 6 we would  be able to increase the weight substantially to, let us say, 150 pounds!  The point is that at the end of the exercise we have performed exactly  the same amount of repetitions. However, on the high set, low rep  principal, we use 50% more weight thus accomplishing more work and  therefore burning more energy which is necessary in order to reduce fat  and attain definition. Remember, it is the amount of energy you have  burned up which in turn is determined by the amount of work you have  performed that will determine the amount of fat reduction. This approach  to definition should also enable the trainee to retain a great degree  of muscle density, at the same time encouraging greater definition. The  writer is not suggesting that the reader follow the idea of 10 sets  necessarily. It is true that the more sets you perform the longer will  be the length of your workout. It is also true, however, that it is  necessary to put in many long workouts in order to bring the body around  to top contest condition. Ask any top physique winner and you will find  that this is true. 

 Diet is always essential when  training. For the person who is desirous of attaining great definition  it is absolutely imperative that a strict diet be adhered to. I would  suggest that those who find it difficult to refrain from the cake pie  and candy routine remind themselves that each candy bar will cost them  another 500 situps to work off! I found this to be a very persuasive  means of combating temporary dietary temptations! It is also very well  known that many, many people are often advised by competent authorities  to have a diet which is high in protein when losing weight. This helps  the body to burn up fat while at the same time retaining the muscular  firmness. Fruits, salads and lean meat along with plenty of fish and  chicken, particularly chicken breasts, are important. Liver is an  excellent fitness food.

Since  milk has a great degree of butterfat, I have found a good way to get  the great value of milk while cutting out the butterfat element. Empty a  quart of skim milk into a pitcher and add 1½ cups of dry, nonfat  powdered milk and mix thoroughly. Place the pitcher into the  refrigerator and wait until it is thoroughly chilled. Actually, what you  have done is to double the protein, calcium and other valuable  bodybuilding elements found in milk, and yet you have almost entirely  eliminated the butterfat content which you don’t need. In this manner  you do not have to take in two quarts of liquid and get that bloated  feeling in order to get the value of two quarts of milk. The powdered  mild seems to give the skim milk more “body” flavor. Try it if you are  on a definition diet.

  Remember that anyone can have the  definition he desires if he is willing to train and will apply a little  “exercise” of the will power. In conclusion I think it might be wise to  add that there is a time to be extremely defined and a time not to be  quite so defined. I feel that it is unwise to maintain an extreme degree  of definition for great lengths of time because, by reducing the body  fat to an absolute minimum, one also reduces his resistance and may  subject his body to colds and many other possible illnesses. You will  find that the extreme training necessary to bring about and maintain  this definition also tends to sap your strength and you will not feel as  “vital” as you would at a slightly heavier bodyweight. Often a person  will become more irritable when trained down in an extremely defined  condition. I personally prefer to stay about 10 to 12 pounds above what I  consider to be my contest bodyweight as I can work out with heavier  weights and have more energy for life in general. An extremely defined  condition is not a healthy state to maintain for any great length of  time. 







Source: *http://ditillo2.blogspot.com/2009/04/definition-that-elusive-quality-bruce.html*

Here's a shot of Bruce Randall before his cut: 






Source: *http://bearmythology.net/2008/03/01/bruce-randall-a-big-man-classic/*


----------



## Phineas (Mar 30, 2010)

What's the rationale in bulking to that high of a BF? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 30, 2010)

What a transformation!!!Impressive!I've dieted 5 months in a row last year. Lost 40 pounds of bodyfat from 272 to 232 lbs. I was cut but not enough for my taste,the only thing i ate were egg whites, green veggies ,fish, salsa and mustard.The diet did work but it was to severe as i had zero energy, lost a lot of strenght and wasn't able to work as hard as before.Guess i'll have to find a compromise on a diet that allows me to train harder!!


----------

